

“Today you. tomorrow me.” (2010) - franze
http://www.reddit.com//r/AskReddit/comments/elal2/have_you_ever_picked_up_a_hitchhiker/c18z0z2

======
leesalminen
Moving story. I'd like to practice more of the "hoy por ti ... mañana por mi"
sentiment in my life.

